# WPA authenticates but nothing works (no dhcp)

## gemmell

I'm using the rt61 1.1.0.0 driver from ralink. 

I'm using the drivers patch for wpa_supplicant and then building that wpa_supplicant.

When I run the patched wpa_supplicant (with options such as -D ralink -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d) I get the following output.

```
Initializing interface 'ra0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ralink' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

Priority group 2

   id=0 ssid='COBBY'

Initializing interface (2) 'ra0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

wpa_driver_ralink_init

ralink_set_iface_flags

wpa_driver_ralink_flush_pmkid

Own MAC address: 00:15:e9:a8:cf:84

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface ra0

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=252): fc 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 23 10 01 00 41 00 00 00 08 00 03 00 72 61 30 00 08 00 0d 00 e8 03 00 00 08 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 10 00 02 00 00 00 05 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 24 00 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 c2 ff ff 42 00 00 00 00 81 ff ff 0a 00 01 00 00 15 e9 a8 cf 84 00 00 0a 00 02 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 08 00 04 00 dc 05 00 00 0f 00 06 00 70 66 69 66 6f 5f 66 61 73 74 00 00 60 00 07 00 f5 01 00 00 a7 00 00 00 a1 bb 00 00 42 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 23 10 01 00 41 00 00 00

attrlen=236

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

rta_type=03

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0d 00

rta_type=0d

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0f 00

rta_type=0f

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 10 00

rta_type=10

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 11 00

rta_type=11

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 24 00 0e 00

rta_type=0e

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 01 00

rta_type=01

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 02 00

rta_type=02

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 04 00

rta_type=04

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0f 00 06 00

rta_type=06

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 60 00 07 00

rta_type=07

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=252): fc 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 23 10 01 00 01 00 00 00 08 00 03 00 72 61 30 00 08 00 0d 00 e8 03 00 00 08 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 10 00 02 00 00 00 05 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 24 00 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 c2 ff ff 42 00 00 00 00 81 ff ff 0a 00 01 00 00 15 e9 a8 cf 84 00 00 0a 00 02 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 08 00 04 00 dc 05 00 00 0f 00 06 00 70 66 69 66 6f 5f 66 61 73 74 00 00 60 00 07 00 f5 01 00 00 a7 00 00 00 a1 bb 00 00 42 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 23 10 01 00 01 00 00 00

attrlen=236

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

rta_type=03

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0d 00

rta_type=0d

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0f 00

rta_type=0f

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 10 00

rta_type=10

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 11 00

rta_type=11

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 24 00 0e 00

rta_type=0e

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 01 00

rta_type=01

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 02 00

rta_type=02

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 04 00

rta_type=04

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0f 00 06 00

rta_type=06

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 60 00 07 00

rta_type=07

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=252): fc 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 03 00 72 61 30 00 08 00 0d 00 e8 03 00 00 08 00 0f 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 10 00 06 00 00 00 05 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 24 00 0e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 c2 ff ff 42 00 00 00 00 81 ff ff 0a 00 01 00 00 15 e9 a8 cf 84 00 00 0a 00 02 00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 00 08 00 04 00 dc 05 00 00 0f 00 06 00 70 66 69 66 6f 5f 66 61 73 74 00 00 60 00 07 00 f5 01 00 00 a7 00 00 00 a1 bb 00 00 42 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00

attrlen=236

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 03 00

rta_type=03

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0d 00

rta_type=0d

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 0f 00

rta_type=0f

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 10 00

rta_type=10

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 05 00 11 00

rta_type=11

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 24 00 0e 00

rta_type=0e

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 01 00

rta_type=01

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0a 00 02 00

rta_type=02

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 08 00 04 00

rta_type=04

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 0f 00 06 00

rta_type=06

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 60 00 07 00

rta_type=07

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 00 00 00 00

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'COBBY'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_ralink_associate

ralink_set_auth_mode

wpa_driver_ralink_set_ssid

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=144): 90 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 6f 00 0b 00 6b 00 02 8c 00 00 00 00 5b 00 03 01 00 00 00 00 41 53 53 4f 43 49 4e 46 4f 28 52 65 71 49 45 73 3d 30 30 30 35 34 33 34 66 34 32 34 32 35 39 30 31 30 34 38 32 38 34 38 62 39 36 64 64 31 36 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 31 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00

attrlen=128

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 6f 00 0b 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 6f 00 0b 00

rta_type=0b

wpa_driver_ralink_event_wireless

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=107

Custom wireless event: receive ReqIEs !!!

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 70 66 69 66

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=124): 7c 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 5a 00 0b 00 56 00 02 8c 00 00 00 00 46 00 04 01 00 00 00 00 20 52 65 73 70 49 45 73 3d 30 31 30 34 38 32 38 34 38 62 39 36 64 64 31 36 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 31 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 30 31 30 30 30 30 35 30 66 32 30 32 29 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00

attrlen=108

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 5a 00 0b 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 5a 00 0b 00

rta_type=0b

wpa_driver_ralink_event_wireless

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=86

Custom wireless event: receive RespIEs !!!

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 30 35 30 66

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=52): 34 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 0b 00 10 00 02 8c 00 81 ff ff 00 00 05 01 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00

attrlen=36

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 14 00 0b 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 14 00 0b 00

rta_type=0b

wpa_driver_ralink_event_wireless

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=16

Custom wireless event: receive ASSOCINFO_EVENT !!!

wpa_driver_ralink_event_wireless_custom

Custom wireless event: 'ASSOCINFO(ReqIEs=0005434f424259010482848b96dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202 RespIEs=010482848b96dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202)'

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 20 52 65 73

wpa_driver_ralink_event_receive

h:  - hexdump(len=52): 34 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 0b 00 10 00 02 8c 00 81 ff ff 00 00 01 01 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_event_rtm_newlink

ifi:  - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 01 00 03 00 00 00 63 10 01 00 00 00 00 00

attrlen=36

attr1:  - hexdump(len=4): 14 00 0b 00

attr2:  - hexdump(len=4): 14 00 0b 00

rta_type=0b

wpa_driver_ralink_event_wireless

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=16

Custom wireless event: receive ASSOCIATED_EVENT !!!

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:0f:b5:50:b7:36

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ralink_get_ssid

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: Using WPA IE from AssocReq to set cipher suites

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Associated with 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

attr3:  - hexdump(len=4): 20 52 65 73

RX EAPOL from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 23 fd bd e9 98 94 23 74 0d ca 5d aa b5 68 f1 e4 b3 7c b9 e4 79 d6 06 4d e6 6e b4 37 52 ba a6 cf

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_get_ssid

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 4d 17 1d b2 35 ea a7 73 6d 4f 78 fb d1 dc 08 3b 0f 2e 9c 8d c8 58 41 51 26 84 75 2c 78 94 19 37

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

RX EAPOL from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 23 fd bd e9 98 94 23 74 0d ca 5d aa b5 68 f1 e4 b3 7c b9 e4 79 d6 06 4d e6 6e b4 37 52 ba a6 cf

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 17 84 e7 13 de bc 4c 40 5d f4 4d bd 54 86 48 f3

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE for this AP known. Trying to get from scan results

wpa_driver_ralink_get_scan_results

RALINK: AP IEs - hexdump(len=36): 22 51 06 56 2b 00 00 00 64 00 71 04 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RALINK: AP IEs - hexdump(len=36): 22 91 fa b2 03 00 00 00 64 00 71 04 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

Scan results: 2

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: Found the current AP from updated scan results

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x3a1 (ver=1 keyidx=2 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 23 fd bd e9 98 94 23 74 0d ca 5d aa b5 68 f1 e4 b3 7c b9 e4 79 d6 06 4d e6 6e b4 37 52 ba a6 ce

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): b3 7c b9 e4 79 d6 06 4d e6 6e b4 37 52 ba a6 d0

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): a6 41 7c 8b 30 a4 e2 2e 78 1c f3 85 03 33 27 2a

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key or STAKey Handshake from 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36 (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=2 tx=0).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:0f:b5:50:b7:36 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

```

And then nothing happens. If I try to use dhcpcd it doesn't find anything. If I ifconfig ra0 192.168.100.99 and then try and ping I get a Destination address not found (or some such). It seems like the wpa has connected and authenticated, but then not fully setup the link? I dunno, is that where it's SUPPOSED to stop? If I then hit ctrl-C it goes on and does all this

```
CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

Removing interface ra0

State: COMPLETED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_ralink_deauthenticate

wpa_driver_ralink_disassociate

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_get_bssid

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

wpa_driver_ralink_set_key

wpa_driver_ralink_remove_key

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_ralink_deinit

wpa_driver_ralink_flush_pmkid

ralink_set_iface_flags

Cancelling scan request

```

Does anyone have any idea whats going on? I dont. This seems to be one of those problems that nobody else in the world gets (or at least it's too hard to find when searching). Help much appreciated.

~Gemmell

----------

## beerisgoodmate

What happens if you run wpa_cli or wpa_gui from there?  Can you connect that way?

----------

## gemmell

 *beerisgoodmate wrote:*   

> What happens if you run wpa_cli or wpa_gui from there?  Can you connect that way?

 

I don't really know how to use wpa_cli, but wpa_gui does pretty much the same thing. I seem to be able to connect but do anything! I'm wondering if I'm actually being disconnected, straight away.

The thing is, I've tried ndiswrapper as well, and I get to the same point! This leads me to believe that the actual driver is working fine, and that it might be some queer wpa_supplicant setting that I've no idea about.

----------

## gemmell

Or a kernel thing. It could be a kernel thing as I've compiled my own. Maybe I missed something out.

----------

## beerisgoodmate

Have you tried using 'the gentoo way' for the ralink?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420765-highlight-ralink+wpasupplicant.html

I have never used wpa_suplicant to get a connection going, I use /etc/init.d/wlan0 start to get wireless to connect, and stor settings in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf .  running wpa_supplicant on its own does not handle dhcp, running dchpcd from another window may work. otherwise read the man page again.

----------

## beerisgoodmate

Also what type of security is the access point?

----------

## gemmell

 *beerisgoodmate wrote:*   

> Also what type of security is the access point?

 

Access point is WPA-PSK.

Yeh, I run wpa_supplicant in one window, it gets all the way to the 

```
EAPOL: startWhen --> 0 
```

And then I go and do a dhcpcd ra0 on another window and it just sits there. Also if I ipconfig ra0 192.168.100.99 I still can't ping anything. 

I shall try out the various methods mentioned in the thread, thanks for the link. It's a different chipset, but maybe it'll work.

----------

## RaZoR1394

Did you solve this or has anyone else any idea about this? I'm using a different nic (BCM4318) with ndiswrapper and both the init script and wpa gui connects and authenticates fine but I can't get an ip for some reason. Running dhcpcd on the link doesn't help either. When pluggin in the ethernet cable wpa_gui lists an ip but that's gotta be the wired one, right?

My /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is rather simple...

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hotplug_eth0="yes"
> 
> fallback_eth0=("192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0")
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.
> 
> # We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.
> ...

 

I followed the wireless connection howto over at the Gentoo wiki.

----------

## gemmell

I actually get a "Access denied" of some sort somewhere in my wpa_supplicant logs. It seems like it can't actually do one of the steps.

----------

## Bobyl

Hi,

I don't know if it helps but I have managed to use my rt61 wifi card in WPA2PSK-AES modes following these few steps. It should also work with WPA-TKIP

1. Edit /etc/Wireless/RT61STA/rt61sta.dat (I have only pasted the lines relevant for the WPA connection):

```

SSID=appartwifi

NetworkType=Infra

Channel=7

AuthMode=WPA2PSK

EncrypType=AES

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=0123456789

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

WPAPSK=myverysecretwpapassphrase

```

2. edit your /etc/conf.d/net to add:

```

# ra0

#########

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ra0="-t 10"

```

Pros:

- The rt61sta.dat file is read when loading the module, no need to configure wpa_supplicant

- The net.ra0 interface is dealt with like a standard wired network connection regarding the /etc/conf.d/net file

Cons:

- /net/init.d/net.ra0 restart does not actually restart the interface, it is necessary to unload/reload the module (to check the rt61sta.dat file)

- The connection sometimes drop and does not reactivate. I have to use a cron script to periodically ping my router and unload/reload the rt61 module

- This method does only work with the legacy ralink driver and not with the serialmonkey driver. With the serialmonkey driver the card is correctly paired with the AP but dhcpcd times out... This is occuring with both beta and cvs relases with two different rt61 cards, on 2 different computers, with 2 different distros...

----------

## gemmell

 *Bobyl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - This method does only work with the legacy ralink driver and not with the serialmonkey driver. With the serialmonkey driver the card is correctly paired with the AP but dhcpcd times out... This is occuring with both beta and cvs relases with two different rt61 cards, on 2 different computers, with 2 different distros...

 

Ok, thanks for that. I'm actually using the serialmonkey driver. I'm glad someone else is finding this problem too. I will try to use your method and the legacy rt61 drivers. I assume they work with 64bit....

Once again, thanks for the pointing me in the right direction!

~Gemmell

----------

